# Help! Problems with Tropica Aquarium Soil?



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

So I made the leap a little over a month ago and switched from gravel to dirted tank. My tank has been gravel with UGF for about 15 years and after switching I feel like a beginner all over again.

I am using Tropica's Aquarium Soil (was told it's one of the best)









Anyway, the tank looked beautiful at first. Now the water has turned brown and everything has a (difficult to remove) brown film on it. It looks like brown algae but I'm sure I have too much lighting for brown algae to grow. Even after multiple water changes it's still going brown. Thankfully the plants are currently thriving.

Specs:
33 Gallon Long
Tropica Aquarium Soil 
80 watts lighting
CO2 injected 
Aquaclear 300 waterfall filter
11 Fish


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone??


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have any experience with that product, so can't offer any suggestions. You mention that you have "80 watts lighting", but what kind of light fixture are you using?

I am going to change the title of your thread so that members will know that you are asking about Tropica Aquarium Soil. That may get you some helpful replies.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Michael. 

Fixture #1: 2 - 30w Sylvania T12 full-spectrum daylight bulbs 5000k (because I can't afford aquarium bulbs, read these are really good alternatives?) 

Fixture #2: 1 - 20w Philips T8 Cool White Plus bulb 4100k


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Also, I forgot to say I have Otos


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Pareeeee said:


> My tank has been gravel with UGF for about 15 years and after switching I feel like a beginner all over again.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


First of all, soils aren't made to be used with an UGF. Don't know whether it is possible, but looking at the nature of soil (clay) this isn't a good idea. Tropica and ADA are the best soils there are, but even a good product used wrong will turn into a disaster! So if you still do use your UGF, I think this will be a though one to fix. If not, you're good!

About the brown algae. Classic internet wisdom, let me quote it again _"I'm sure I have too much lighting for brown algae to grow"_

Except for a rare species of algae which is probably the root of this myth, algae need light. More light and they grow harder. Only a few species do better in dim light, these species can be controlled with more light, all other will only grow harder with more light.

IMO, most brown algae species grow best in silicate rich environments. Remove the silicates and the algae won't grow anymore. You can also use algae eater if you don't want to remove silicates (all anti silicate media also removes phosphate!). Good thing about brown algae is that if you remove it, you remove silicate as well and it will grow less and less.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jun 22, 2006)

Yo-han said:


> First of all, soils aren't made to be used with an UGF. Don't know whether it is possible, but looking at the nature of soil (clay) this isn't a good idea. Tropica and ADA are the best soils there are, but even a good product used wrong will turn into a disaster! So if you still do use your UGF, I think this will be a though one to fix. If not, you're good!
> 
> About the brown algae. Classic internet wisdom, let me quote it again _"I'm sure I have too much lighting for brown algae to grow"_
> 
> ...


No I switched from gravel on a UGF to a dirted tank (no UGF). 
After a little more research I've been able to ID it as a form of BBA (not the bearded type but the round, hard, spotty type). I learned that brown algae is easy to wipe off - this stuff is not. 
I've never really had much issue with algae until now so have very little knowledge about it.



Pareeeee said:


> Also, I forgot to say I have Otos


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

BBA is a totally different story compared to brown or green algae. BBA has more to do with organics and filter bacteria which aren't working properly.


----------

